# RMX - Red Mountain Mining



## System (4 April 2012)

Red Mountain Mining Limited (RMX) is seeking to establish itself as an operating gold producer in China through strategic joint ventures with Chinese partners. Its primary activity is exploration within China however, beyond this realm, it is also focused on on acquiring advanced gold projects and underperforming mining operations in China which can be upgraded using modern Australian mining methods or converted into producing assets through advanced exploration techniques and modern mine designs. It has two projects; Zhongqu and Diebu.

http://www.redmm.com.au


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

MC - $5m
SP - 7.5c
Shares - 64m
Options - NQ
Cash - $4.4m

*Drilling Commences on Potential High-Grade Gold “Feeders” at Batangas Project* 
Red Mountain announce that, funded by a loan facility from RMX, Mindoro Resources commenced diamond core drilling on Sunday 5 August, targeting potential high-grade gold feeder zones at Archangel within the Batangas Project.
It is expected that the initial program will include at least five diamond core drill holes, each targeting a separate interpreted feeder structure within the Kay Tanda resource area of the Archangel gold project. The results and information from this program will assist planning for systematic resource definition and resource expansion drilling scheduled to commence in October.
The first hole will target the central part of the Kay Tanda resource area, within the Archangel project where previous high-grade intersections have been interpreted as an up-flow or “feeder” zone.

*June Quarter*
• Non-binding term sheet signed for the proposed acquisition of significant gold resources and copper-gold assets (“Assets”) in the Philippines from Mindoro Resources Ltd (Mindoro).
• Binding Share Sale Agreement in relation to the proposed acquisition of the Mindoro Assets signed post quarter end.
*MINDORO ACQUSITION*
• Proposed acquisition of significant gold resources and copper gold assets in the Philippines containing an Indicated Resource of 10,150,000 tonnes @ 1.2g/t for 393,000 contained ounces of gold and 1,427,800 ounces of silver and an Inferred Resource of 3,800,000 tonnes @ 0.88g/t for 108,000 contained ounces of gold and 210,000 ounces of silver, with significant further exploration potential (“Acquisition”).
• High grade gold intercepts below and not within the JORC resources include 61m @ 5.1g/t, 64m@ 3.5 g/t, and 26m @ 4.03g/t which give walk up drill targets to expand the known resource.
• Well established and recognised social and environmental “license to operate” within the Philippines.
• Red Mountain Mining acquiring a proven and experienced exploration team located in Philippines.
• Transaction strongly in line with Red Mountain Mining’s strategy and provides a unique opportunity to apply modern Australian mining techniques to the acquired gold projects.
• Post quarter end the company had completed comprehensive due diligence and had signed the binding Share Sale Agreement.
Acquisition price
Consideration for the proposed acquisition of the Mindoro Assets will comprise:
• 100,000,000 fully paid ordinary shares in the capital of Red Mountain Mining escrowed for 12 months from completion; and
• 50,000,000 performance shares in the capital of Red Mountain Mining that convert into Shares if, within 12 months of completion of the Acquisition, both (a) the gold resource across the Assets increase to 600,000 ounces at a JORC Indicated level; and (b) a scoping study is completed on the Assets that confirms that the development of a mine is economically viable, where the scoping study must have a minimum of 50% conversion of the 600,000 ounces Indicated JORC Resource to mineable reserves. These shares will be voluntarily escrowed for up to 12 months once vested.

Mindoro intends to make an in specie distribution of the initial 100,000,000 Shares on a pro rata basis after 12 months of completion. The 50,000,000 Performance Shares (if milestones are achieved) will be distributed in specie to Mindoro shareholders up to 24 months after completion.
Following completion of the Acquisition, current Red Mountain Mining shareholders will retain an approximate 35% to 44% interest in the expanded group (depending on the final number of shares issued).


*ZHONGQU PROJECT, GANSU*
During the quarter, the Company sought to renegotiate the financial terms and extend the option exercise timing of the Zhongqu Project Framework Agreement, whereby Red Mountain Mining had an option to acquire a 51% equity interest in the operating gold mine for US$45 million.
Whilst there was potential resource upside, Red Mountain Mining considered there to be insufficient resource potential to justify the original purchase price under the Framework Agreement and was unable to reach satisfactory agreement on an extension to the Framework Agreement to allow further negotiations.
Consequently, as announced on 24 April 2012, the Company withdrew from the Framework Agreement.


----------



## stormboy (9 January 2014)

How about this little mover, up 400% in the new year with some more announcements to come.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2014)

stormboy said:


> How about this little mover, up 400% in the new year with some more announcements to come.




Have you looked at the options RMXO? 
Expiry? Exercise price?? Could there be a causal connection???


----------



## stormboy (10 January 2014)

pixel said:


> Have you looked at the options RMXO?
> Expiry? Exercise price?? Could there be a causal connection???




Option were by June 30 from memory at about 0.006-0.009. 

A lot of people bailing on this stock late yesterday and today, but worthy of some research with good announcements to come. I'm in for the mid term. Price hovering around 0.024 today. Finding good resources but dwindling away the cash.


----------



## Tsubodai (5 February 2014)

Hey Stormboy, just a coincidence, I am not stalking you.

The last 2 days have been good for RMX up 34%. As I have said, I am new to this and don't understand the whole mechanics but RMXO is up 59% in the last 2 days and 220% for the month. Their recent fund raise to further investigate their finds seems to have created interest and confidence. 

Got in at 2.6 (rmx) last week and closed today at 3.1. Could all go pear yet but will hold for the long term. 
Crazy stuff because I got into this gig intending to intraday trade only. Sorry I can't provide charts or TA but that's not what I do. Wish I could but working on it.


----------



## burglar (5 February 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Hey Stormboy, just a coincidence, I am not stalking you.
> 
> The last 2 days have been good for RMX up 34%. As I have said, I am new to this and don't understand the whole mechanics but RMXO is up 59% in the last 2 days and 220% for the month. Their recent fund raise to further investigate their finds seems to have created interest and confidence.
> 
> ...



Hi Tsubodai, 

Your instinct is good. 

Intraday trade doesn't mean going broke.

It means choosing a shorter time-frame Wherever and Whenever it is in your interests.
You should run your winners, cut your losers and hopefully make money.

Like you, I am working on charting skills (not my top priority).

If you have a reasonable number of shares 
and if you are scared, 
you can sell some and keep some!

It is safer but it won't make you wealthy!


----------



## JimBob (5 February 2014)

It was only a few weeks ago that RMX was very much unloved at 0.003 or 0.004 and RMXO sitting with a stack for sale at 0.001.  It has been a good rise on strong volume in recent days but the market cap is still reasonable, or still a bit low, for the stage they are at.  Drilling is underway underneath the high grade trenches so im wondering if this is an early sign that drill results are good.


----------



## stormboy (5 February 2014)

I got in at 0.007, 0.019, 0.023, 0.028 & topped up again today. Really like this one & hopefully the decide to produce. I emailed the Managing Director today who responded promptly & seems very excited.

Everything announced is positive but like everything could go pear shaped quickly. Hero to Zero!

All the best, DYOR of course.


----------



## Tsubodai (11 February 2014)

So, RMX oversubscribed and the board decide to issue $2.4M worth of shares in stead of the original $700K @ 0.017. I was lucky to be at my desk when the announcement was made and got out at 0.031 before the SP plunged to 0.024 in little over 30min. Not sure were it will end before the issue is complete but wouldn't be surprised if it goes below 0.02. I will certainly be jumping back in when it starts its climb again. My original entry was at 0.028 so I am happy I made a bit and avoided the blood bath that I could not afford financially, but still disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Tsubodai (19 February 2014)

All gone quiet since the ann of additional shares. The release of the research report on the 14th has me wondering also. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Tsubodai (19 March 2014)

Trading Halt today with SS announcement to come. Lets hope that it is a good one. Would like to see the SP back above 3c again, but more Importantly that this is going to be a viable investment for the long term.
GLTA


----------



## Rocky 01 (19 March 2014)

There is alot of anticipation built up here , even a small disappointment and the price will tank, should a 500k plus resource be delineated with all up costs 750 or below there will be a rerating

Rocky


----------



## Tsubodai (23 April 2014)

Long time between worthwhile announcements but finally some light shining through the tunnel. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140423/pdf/42p4hk5b66d90j.pdf

GLTA


----------



## Tsubodai (7 May 2014)

And a much better announcement today, with more to follow for sure.

HIGH GRADE DRILLING INTERSECTIONS FROM SOUTH WEST BRECCIA
Metallurgical hole intersects 6.7m @ 11.6g/t gold and 18m @ 6.85 g/t Au, incl. 6m @ 11.5 g/t Au
Drilling below current pit design intersects 6m @ 7.16 g/t Au including 3m @ 11.5 g/t Au
Deeper drillhole in progress to test down plunge projection of high-grade resource
Note: all intersections are downhole widths


----------



## smpeth (12 August 2015)

.004 SP today
i dearly hope this one gets off the ground


----------



## pixel (14 March 2017)

They joined the Lithium race. Announced today permission to drill for brine in Utah.
Chart looks promising, coming off support.
I have bought this morning; stop on close below 3c.
The 3.8 gap should be closed rather quickly. Next target then high 4's.


----------



## PZ99 (14 March 2017)

Pretty confident holding this one + they are well funded after their recent CR.


----------



## PZ99 (6 July 2017)

Glad I sold out prior to yesterday. The ole phrase _"When you're in a hole stop digging!"
_


Spoiler



6 July 2017
Dale Allen
Australian Securities Exchange
Level 40, Central Park
152 St Georges Terrace
PERTH WA 6000
BY EMAIL: dale.allen@asx.com.au
Dear Dale
RMX ASX AWARE LETTER
We refer to your letter dated 5 July 2017 and respond to the questions raised in your letter as follows:
*1. ASX understands that RMX was in possesion of material information, being the analyses of lithium levels for Drill Hole 1 prior to 4 July 2017. Is this correct?*
No, this is incorrect. ALS (Fort Collins, Colorado), the primary laboratory conducting the analyses, had, prior to July 4, 2017, notified RMX that the results for drill hole 1 were available for collection by RMX.
However, RMX did not take possession of such information until 11.45pm (WST) Thursday 29 June, 2017.
By way of explanation, Red Valley was a greenfields exploration project that was seeking to define a large, Lithium brines deposit, amenable to conventional extraction techniques.
Following advice from our prospective and technical JV partner and Lithium specialist, Arizona based geologist, Mr William Feyerabend, the Board took the view that in order to properly evaluate the project as a whole, both results for drill hole 1 AND drill hole 2 needed to be considered.
Therefore, the Company instructed ALS to hold the results for drill hole 1 until the results of drill hole 2 were also to hand. In this way, a full and complete analysis of ground conditions at depth, stratigraphy, as well as Lithium content could be completed on the project as a whole and communicated to shareholders and the market generally. This decision was communicated to shareholdes in the Company’s announcement of 29 May, 2017.

*2. If ASX’s understanding is not correct, please advise the time and circumstances in which RMX became aware of:
a. the completion of analyses of lithium levels for Drill Hole 1;
We were notified by e-mail at 10.53pm on Tuesday 23 May, 2017 that ALS had concluded its laboratory analysis of the brine samples collected from drill hole 1.
and
b. the level of lithium present in the Drill Hole 1 analyses was not at a quantity required for commercial operations?*
As above, RMX received the results of drill hole 1 AND drill hole 2 analysis from ALS at 11.45pm on Thursday 29 June, 2017. By that point, the Company had been informed by ALS that the results would be forthcoming and, to that end, at 11.20pm, Mr King had
1
Red Mountain Mining Ltd ACN 119 568 106 Suite 5, 62 Ord Street, West Perth, Western Australia, 6005. PO Box 1928, West Perth, W.A. 6872
T: +61 (08) 9226 5668 F: +61 (08) 9486 8616 E: info@redmm.com.au W: www.redmm.com.au
already sent an e-mail to the Company Secretary requesting the Company be put into trading halt the following morning. Following receipt of the results, discussions took place between directors, Mr Jeremy King and Mr Lincoln Ho from around midnight that evening until about 1am. Having already requested a trading halt, it was agreed to further review results the next day and, importantly, to arrange a conference call with Mr Feyerabend.

*3. If answering question 2, please advise if RMX considers the information, is information that a reasonable persion would expect to have a material effect on the price or value of its securities?*
It is RMX’s view that possession of the results of laboratory analysis is information that a reasonable persion would expect to have a material effect on the price or value of its securities.
It is RMX’s view that possession of information that the results of analysis for drill hole 1 are available for collection is not information that a reasonable persion would expect to have a material effect on the price or value of its securities

*4. Please advise the time and circumstances in which RMX became aware that the lithium levels present in Drill Hole 1 analyses were not of a quantity required for commercial operations? In answering this question, please comment specifically on the statement included in RMX’s announcement released to ASX on 29 May 2017: “Analyses for lithium levels are ready for hole 1 and remains secure at the respective labarotories.”*
The Company received the results of both hole 1 and 2 on 11.45pm Thursday 29 June, 2017, as per above.
Consequently, as above, the Company had no choice but to immediately put its securities into trading halt while results were reviewed.
After a conference call with Mr Feyerabend on the morning of Monday 3 July 2017, Perth time, the Board concluded that the Lithium levels present in drill hole 1 and drill hole 2 analyses were not of a quantity required for commercial operations.

*5. Please confirm that RMX is in compliace with the Listing Rules, in particular, Listing Rule 3.1.*
Confirmed.

*6. Please confirm that RMX’s responses to the questions above have been authorised and approved in accordance with its published continuous disclosure policy or otherwise by its board or an officer of RMX with delegated authority from the Board to respond to ASX on disclosure matters.*
Confirmed.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if further information is required.
Yours sincerely
Shannon Coates
Company Secretary


----------



## relationship1 (14 October 2017)

RMX is cashed up and ready to drill.  Soil sampling occurred last weekend, ready for the upcoming drilling campaign.  Watch this space!


----------



## relationship1 (18 October 2017)

Do we have a silent trading halt on RMX? no movement at all


----------



## PZ99 (18 October 2017)

relationship1 said:


> Do we have a silent trading halt on RMX? no movement at all



Haven't looked for a while but after dropping off the Lithium bandwagon I don't expect any movement from RMX unless they confirm a cobalt drilling program with positive drilling results. Until then, they remain at shell value IMO.


----------



## greggles (12 January 2018)

Red Mountain Mining has staged a nice little comeback since July 2017 when it lost half its value after announcing disappointing drilling results at its Red Valley Lithium Brines Project in western Utah.

Since then it has climbed back to 2.5, the price it was immediately preceding the 4 July 2017 announcement. Wish I had bought in at the bottom. I suspect this one may have some more momentum in the short term. Nice gains today.


----------



## greggles (19 January 2018)

Looks like I spoke too soon. Disappointment for Red Mountain Mining holders today.

The company announced this morning that scout drilling for cobalt mineralisation at its Mukabe-Kasari Cobalt-Copper project has not yet returned results sufficient to sustain a commercial cobalt operation.

Holders started bailing out after the news and RMX plunged 2.1c to a low of 1c, before finding support around 1.3c. 262 million shares have changed hands so far today.


----------



## PZ99 (19 January 2018)

Same announcement as the last one about not finding economical lithium grades.

Prior to that they abandoned their gold exploration.

I reckon RMX has become an unacceptable risk.


----------



## greggles (19 January 2018)

PZ99 said:


> I reckon RMX has become an unacceptable risk.




Agreed. Especially when there are much better junior mining prospects out there. I reckon RMX will continue to burn cash and then there will be another cap raising. Not much to inspire confidence in the short term.


----------



## System (28 October 2020)

Red Mountain to start gold drilling as it looks to acquire rare earths project


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2020)

System said:


> Red Mountain to start gold drilling as it looks to acquire rare earths project



" RMX acquired the Mt Maitland project, which lies within the prolific Murchison Goldfields in July this year and is encouraged by a significant gold nugget found while prospecting within the Mt Maitland tenure."



> RMX is also in the throes of acquiring a new *rare earths/nickel-cobalt* project. The company reached agreement with ARD Group (ARD), the vendors of the Mt Mansbridge heavy rare earths project, to favourably restructure the transaction that was voted down by shareholders in March 2020.
> The Mt Mansbridge Project consists of three West Australian tenements containing targets prospective for HREE and nickel-cobalt. Located in the Kimberly region of Western Australia, the project area is approximately 130 kilometres south-east of the township of Halls Creek...



and near NTU's Browns Range project.


----------



## charlsie (22 November 2020)

I've taken this for the December comp. Drilling has commenced at Mt Maitland with further results to be posted as they come in. Hopefully this will result in good news for Christmas


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 December 2020)

Red Mountain Mining (RMX) has finalised its long-winded buyout of the WA-based Mt Mansbridge heave rare earths and nickel-cobalt project
The deal was successful after Red Mountain tried to snap Mt Mansbridge up earlier this year but was shot down by shareholders
This time around, RMX offered $100,000 and 50 million shares for the WA project, and shareholders voted in favour of the deal on December 8
Mt Mansbridge is prospective for rare earth elements, with anomalous yttrium and dysprosium found in previous exploration drilling
The deal expands Red Moutain’s exploration portfolio, which includes gold projects in Australia and copper-cobalt projects in the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC)


----------



## charlsie (3 January 2021)

this is my 2nd choice for the 2021 full year comp. it's my largest holding by volume so even a 1c movement up is welcome


----------



## charlsie (5 January 2021)

i was informed that i couldn't have this as it's under the thresh hold and today it's up 54%  thank goodness i was holding yesterday


----------



## peter2 (5 January 2021)

You're free and able to speculate in any ASX listed company. There is a lower limit (0.10) in the CY2021 tipping comp to prevent people from tipping purely speculative companies that most people haven't heard of. 

While you're here, you've yet to replace both of your original selections that were less than 0.10 (RMX and MRM). You've replaced one with QFE how about another?

*Apologies for interrupting this thread* but it seems @charlsie has overlooked my other notices. 

*RMX* has been issued with a "speeding ticket" after today's high volume bullish bar.


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

I thought this little battler might get a bit of attention given it's proximity to Northern Mineral (NTU) and the Rare Earth interest at the moment.

Its a bit behind some other R/E Stocks time wise with exploration, but it is in the more valuable HREE space. Could be a sleeper over the next few months.  I have a small position.


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

Price still in the 014-015 Range, but definitely more Trader interest at the moment.


----------



## charlsie (29 March 2021)

the price has flattened out a little since Barney last commented, I've taken it for the april comp hoping the news that they are making progress will excite the market somewhat


----------



## barney (29 March 2021)

charlsie said:


> the price has flattened out a little since Barney last commented, I've taken it for the april comp hoping the news that they are making progress will excite the market somewhat




Positive news out today with the 012 level getting eaten into a bit, but the SP has been bearish over the last month.

I obviously misread the February price action and entered too high

I still think it still has fair potential as a medium term trade.  Fairly low risk at this stage with just $13 million Market Cap

May add a few more if the price action behaves.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2021)

Found a slight "murmur" of positive action on Friday so added a speccie position towards close.

I note Charlsie has it in the monthly comp and have also noted that any stock that gets up in the placing ranks of the comp seems to generally do well/ok (due to exposure?)

Any good news on any of their interests could be received well.
Interests are nickel, cobalt, rare earths and gold I believe, all fairly popular commodities in their own right ATM.

Hoping the murmur turns into a "pinball effect" with the SP bouncing bumper to bumper from a flow of well timed news.
Wishful thinking? Probably.
Current plan is a flexible short to medium term hold.
I note it held the 0.01 mark early March and has kept above there since, however it does look like price (BB squeeze) could go either way from here.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 April 2021)

Friday a murmur,
Monday a skirmish?
A full on blow up would be nice...

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
RED MOUNTAIN MINING LTD 

12th April 2021

IP Anomalies at Mt Maitland – Drilling to Commence in late 
April/early May

• Geophysical IP survey has identified priority targets at Mt Maitland South and Jacia.

• IP Survey doubled in size due to highly encouraging early results.

• Jacia trend interpreted to be prospective for VMS-style base metal mineralisation.

• Diamond drilling of priority targets fast tracked to commence during late April/early May 2021.


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

Just when it was looking really ordinary, the Rabbit appears 🐺 

You still holding @frugal.rock  ?


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

ps.  Only held a small amount of these and decided to cash them in at .012   Took a small loss due to my poor entry a while back

Good luck to anyone still in.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 June 2021)

barney said:


> You still holding @frugal.rock ?



Yes. 
Won't be selling in a hurry. Not doing anything in a hurry anymore....

This morning's gap up open price is about where I entered, so am waiting waiting.
If I can endure the drawdowns, I can wait for decent profits!
Market speculating about something? 
A wait and see job. 
Willing to wait months for a proper pay day. My target is 4 cent so will take a while and will need a bunch of good news 👆


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Yes.
> Won't be selling in a hurry. Not doing anything in a hurry anymore....




Yeah, good luck with it. There is plenty to like about its prospects.  

I was hesitant to sell when it looks like the boat might be leaking a bit of news, but I need to cull a few of my "smalls" off the ledger.

Lets hope they have hit something substantial at Mt Maitland to give the SP a boost.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2021)

ASX announcement
13/7/21

Maitland South Diamond Drilling Completed 

• Drilling intersects the prospective Maitland South Shear Zone 

• 14.65m wide zone of alteration, veining and sulphide - prospective for gold mineralisation

• Drilling program now complete at Maitland with *assay results due over coming 3-6  weeks.*


By my calendar, it's at the 3 week mark today, or thereabouts. 
Hopefully the zone mentioned contains some good gold grades.
Paydirt or flaydirt?


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2021)

Drilling results must be imminent going by the calendar. It's around the start of week 5 of the 3 - 6 week window.
Noticed a discrete pickup of volume today and it closed up with someone happy to pay up.

🤞 Fingers crossed on results. Have been holding for a while....


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Noticed a discrete pickup of volume today




Thanks for the follow up FR.   Interesting up-day as you say.


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

Follow up @frugal.rock 

"Interesting" sometimes = a decision.   

Could be right could be wrong, but nothing ventured, nothing gained at this end of the Market.   Order in.

To be honest, I expect an upcoming cap raise Ann sometime soon, but that (doesn't) mean it's (not) time to accumulate 

My order should be filled on Open tomorrow.

NB. IF the Sell side becomes over saturated before the Open, I may adjust the Order, but will say so for the sake of credibility


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2021)

barney said:


> My order should be filled on Open tomorrow.



Was wondering out of interest @barney does commsec orders go on the market at 7am?
I ask as Westpac orders don't go through until after 8am, despite pre-open being from 7am.

(A little annoying when you occasionally want to be first, or close to first in a buying queue/position)

Good luck with the trade if you do buy.
SP needs to get to 0.012 for me to break even with a little profit. Average in is around 0.0115 for me. Getting past the 1 cent mark will probably be a hurdle.

Rare earths are pumping again as I know your aware of, so if we're lucky enough to get a good news announcement this week, it may be a "strike while the irons hot" scenario. 🤞

The 3 - 6 weeks window stated for results seems to be on the low end of time frames for assay labs at the moment though.
Labs have been busy taking up to 3 months lately, but I guess they got that timeframe figure directly from the assay office?


----------



## barney (17 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Was wondering out of interest @barney does commsec orders go on the market at 7am?
> I ask as Westpac orders don't go through until after 8am, despite pre-open being from 7am.
> 
> (A little annoying when you occasionally want to be first, or close to first in a buying queue/position)




Not too sure to be honest about the order queue/time etc.  

Had a closer look at yesterday's price action and my initial enthusiasm has waned a little since the pre-open orders are not showing much interest.

Most of yesterdays trades were in the 008-009 cross zone with the higher finish a little fabricated on lower Volume

There is a lot of Supply sitting at 010 so I'll drop that order for the moment. Unfortunately out most of the day so can't watch price action if something does develop.

I already  did some dough on this one but I hope it bounces on your behalf. At least CAD finally decided to behave for you


----------



## charlsie (4 September 2021)

can someone explain to me if the recent notice for the proposal to list options that will mature in 2022 will have any bearing on the share price?
I noticed the other day the listing in the afternoon after the market had closed and that my little alarm icon on commbank didn't show it the next day.....it seemed a little sneaky. Any ideas?


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2021)

charlsie said:


> can someone explain to me if the recent notice for the proposal to list options that will mature in 2022 will have any bearing on the share price?
> I noticed the other day the listing in the afternoon after the market had closed and that my little alarm icon on commbank didn't show it the next day.....it seemed a little sneaky. Any ideas?



I'm also interested to understand any SP implications by this, I don't claim to understand options apart from the bare basics.

I don't think there's anything sneaky about timing?

I got an alert and email about it, as every stock when bought gets alerts, setup by me. Only non market sensitive announcements aren't notified, annoying because these often do affect the SP!

Hoping they find a concentrated bunch of rare earth soon...


----------



## DaveTrade (4 September 2021)

charlsie said:


> can someone explain to me if the recent notice for the proposal to list options that will mature in 2022 will have any bearing on the share price?



Hi Guys, options don't have any bearing on the share price, in actual fact it's the share price, the volatility and time that determine the option price. Some traders want to use long dated options for their trading strategy so this will only help those traders.


----------



## barney (5 September 2021)

charlsie said:


> can someone explain to me if the recent notice for the proposal to list options that will mature in 2022 will have any bearing on the share price?
> I noticed the other day the listing in the afternoon after the market had closed and that my little alarm icon on commbank didn't show it the next day.....it seemed a little sneaky. Any ideas?



Been off the air substantially of late and only just noticed your post @charlsie 

Used to own RMX so still have a passing interest in their progress.  Regarding the Option "deal" ...  

My following assessment is after a very quick glance at the details, so anyone reading, please fact check etc etc. as I could be incorrect  


1)  They had Options expiring in July 2021 which were going to expire worthless (given the exercise price was above the current Share Price)

2) They offered a Free (1 for 3) option for anyone who exercised their "soon to be worthless" options , if they Exercised their current Options.


This is smart business by Management!   (in my view) 

They have bought themselves a little extra time with their current campaign to produce the goods so to speak


ie.  If you exercised your current Options (which were "in the red") you gained an extra Option with a longer dated expiry

This gave you a better than  break even cost with additional time! (Win /win in the short term.  Longer term unknown) 


So in effect,  (IF YOU BELIEVE IN THE COMPANY)     Two things have eventuated:-


a)  You have given the Company some additional liquidity/cashflow (By exercising your Options)

b)  You have now extended your Option ownership time frame till October 2022 which gives the Share Price more time to appreciate.


My obvious take away question ...

Who out of the large/medium Share Holders took up their allotment to "Exercise"??  

Therein tells the tale of the (shorter term) tape


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 September 2021)

I see the long dated options issued by companies are generally done to lock in the possibility to bring on board a bit of extra capital down the line, and somewhat cheaper than having to go to market (again) by way of another Rights Issue, a placement and / or a SPP (with all the attendant costs - can be 5-10% leakage of the capital raised.)

Generally seems only to be a mechanism exercised by _early days_ minnow mining companies; and when you look at the tenement / resources / reserves / JORC pathway, it makes some sense. If the early promise comes true, then there can be an increasing SP and so the earlier _locked in_ price can be an attractive to participants of the earlier cap raise.

Of course, they can prove to not be attractive, and expire (= not exercised). Or traded (usually at a discount). Generally, the other effect of company issued options on a share price is to dampen the trading on the head stock (because more stock is slated to come on board down the line).
.
.


charlsie said:


> can someone explain to me if the recent notice for the proposal to list options that will mature in 2022 will have any bearing on the share price?
> I noticed the other day the listing in the afternoon after the market had closed and that my little alarm icon on commbank didn't show it the next day.....it seemed a little sneaky. Any ideas?



and then I decided to have a look at what @charlsie mentioned. It is there in Commsec Announcements with a Red *! *by the way.



> As announced by the Company on:
> (a) 8 June 2021, the Company has agreed to offer one free (1) Bonus Option for every three (3) of the Company’s listed options which were:
> (i) then on issue; and (ii) exercised by holders in accordance with their terms (Exercised Options) prior to their expiry. The ASX code for the Exercised Options was RMXOI; and
> (b) 19 July 2021, the Company had received $791,974 via the exercise of 98,989,196 Exercised Options.
> ...





> This Prospectus is being issued primarily to ensure that the Bonus Options issued by this Prospectus to the Eligible Recipients and the Related Parties satisfy the requirements to enable those Bonus Options to be freely traded on ASX from the date of issue. This Prospectus will be distributed only to Eligible Recipients (refer to Section 3.1). NO PERSON SHOULD SUBSCRIBE FOR BONUS OPTIONS UNDER THIS PROSPECTUS UNLESS DIRECTED TO DO SO BY THE COMPANY


----------



## barney (5 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I see the long dated options issued by companies are generally done to lock in the possibility to bring on board a bit of extra capital down the line, and somewhat cheaper than having to go to market (again) by way of another Rights Issue, a placement and / or a SPP




This looks a little different I think DF

The Co. realised the Options in question were going to expire worthless, and therefore

Deferred the expiry of the Options by offering a "time" advantage to current holders  (1 for 3)

This gave a cash advantage to the Co. by "enticing" current holders to "exercise"

The S/H's who exercised under these conditions may give a good indication of the health of the Co's short term prospects 

Given the reasonable amount of S/H interest .... Definitely back on my watchlist


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

Thanks for the responses people's.
 I now feel informed. 💎


barney said:


> Given the reasonable amount of S/H interest .... Definitely back on my watchlist



FWIW, Market depth has slowly been moving the right way the last few days, selling on the 0.009 figure has waned to the point where we might see some buyers of $0.01
Still got fingers crossed for a decent rare earths find and a galloping SP on this speccie exploratory junior..🐎


----------



## barney (6 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> FWIW, Market depth has slowly been moving the right way the last few days, selling on the 0.009 figure has waned to the point where we might see some buyers of $0.01




Hope so Rock.   Its had trouble gaining any traction since the big move late last year.  Not sure why.

Market Cap ~ $13 million ish   Cash on hand ~ Little under $2 million   Definitely room to move


----------



## charlsie (6 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks for the responses people's.
> I now feel informed. 💎



I'm with frugal, thanks to all for the explanations


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> FWIW, Market depth has slowly been moving the right way the last few days



A significant step made yesterday, breaking out of the easing mellay of the $0.009 selling.

For now, we have decent volume sitting ready to buy at the $0.009 level.
Buying at the $0.01 mark commenced late yesterday, and it was noted that buying wiped all existing supply at $0.01 level.

It remains to be seen if supply at that level will appear.
I expect it will, unless a single entity has been fiddling the sub 1 cent level.
No doubt a few weak hands will exit though, perhaps providing a buying opportunity.

Mr @rnr has suggested that my trading method appears to be similar to Wyckoff methods in regards to "tape reading".
I feel I should study up on Wyckhoff as it would no doubt improve my method, or at least help me understand it.

To  the chart. It looks very barcoding I would agree, however in conjunction with order flow, it has moved in a positive direction.
It remains to be seen whether that positive flow continues and will most likely be subdued without catalyst.






Stocks such as SYA, LPD, IXR, GLA, PDI, FAU etc  were all "barcodes" or "festering cankers" at one point in time and I have been scoffed ? at for even suggesting these stocks...

Some minor FA study may be the key and financial metrics haven't generally been considered but is a wise move.(at least the last quarterly...)

There is no doubt these stocks were high risk, however the risk reward ratio can be astounding to say the least. Sound risk and trade management is a key requirement for these stocks otherwise you will get bitten...

I've got bite marks all over me but have managed to keep a +63.6% return over the last 14 months.
It got as high as ~110% in that period, but have succumbed to bite marks for not adhering to trade plans, risk management and not taking profit at appropriate levels.
Hard lessons learnt and greed can freeze subjective analysis.

To do list








						Wyckoff Theory and Wyckoff Method - A most reliable trading theory
					

Wyckoff method and Wyckoff Theory - one of the most trusted theories in trading. These timeless concepts continue to educate traders even 100 years later.




					the5ers.com


----------



## frugal.rock (20 September 2021)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 
RED MOUNTAIN MINING LTD 20th September 2021 

Mt Mansbridge Update 

• Recent target definition site visit has allowed completion of drill planning for multiple REE,  
Nickel-Copper-Cobalt-PGE targets

• Rock chips assays returned confirming REE mineralisation at multiple prospects 

• Heritage survey rescheduled for end of September with RC drill rig secured for October


----------



## greggles (27 October 2021)

Drilling has commenced at the Mt Mansbridge Project. The 1,200m RC drilling program will test a number of Rare Earth Element (REE), Cobalt and Nickel-Copper-Cobalt-PGE targets at the project.

Assay results are likely to be received early in 2022, so hopefully there will be a bullish start to the new year for RMX.


----------

